# shrooms 2015



## esgowen

Found 5 grabbed 3 for a pic I've found my first of the season in this same ten foot circle around my lucky stump 5 years in a row


----------



## esgowen

Couple of in ground pics


----------



## RippinLipp

Nice.. it was gonna be you or hypox that would find them first.. Ill be out this weekend! !


----------



## PunyTrout

Congratulations. 

I think it will be a few weeks still in order not to have to take a magnifying glass with you in order to spot them. 

Well done.


----------



## bobberbill

Wish I had a lucky stump.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Nice job, what county?


----------



## hypox

Nice! With Thursday calling for rain and 70's, it's going to be game on around here!


----------



## esgowen

hypox said:


> Nice! With Thursday calling for rain and 70's, it's going to be game on around here!


I agree with high temps over 60 for the next few days I'm thinking middle of next week will be great in my areas around home


----------



## jailbait

in 2012 I found them on April 17th, could be an early season looking at the forecast


----------



## esgowen

In 2012 I found my first March 22 a buddy of mine got his first that year on the 15th of march it was crazy early that year


----------



## Sparky23

Very nice job, all the rain today, should be good this time next week.


----------



## Oldgrandman

esgowen said:


> In 2012 I found my first March 22 a buddy of mine got his first that year on the 15th of march it was crazy early that year


I wish you'd have waited another week to do it this year... :lol: Because of work I may be short on time off if it gets started too early, I am hoping for a slow-up, myself.....  

I remember a season in Newaygo we found some on the 9th with snow still in the woods, was probably 15 years ago? I am getting the records out and gonna do some research.

But we may have to try the Southern spot this weekend. Like Hypox said, it could be on!


----------



## esgowen

Spent an hour and half out in the rain today for a grand total of 2 but like I've said before this time of year I average a mile per mushroom


----------



## Vicious Fishous

Wow, that is tiny!!!


----------



## craigrh13

I took a spin over to Allegan and near the coast on wednesday and searched for 4-5 hours. I didn't find any but I did find some promising areas.


----------



## gonorth

What's next? A picture of an actual spore? Lol

Sent from my LGMS500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HarleyDHawger

Oh WHat the heck, I have nothing better to do tomorrow. Might as well wonder the property and see if I can find a few.


----------



## Paperboy 1

We still have snow here and there. No Shrooms yet in NE lower


----------



## craigrh13

I heard of a report of a couple being found in the gaylord area. In someone's yard. I know it doesn't take much up there to get them going but that right there is hard to believe.


----------



## swampbuck

Will be checking S. Crawford tomorrow.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

It's really close now. The next weeks temperatures look great. Plus a few days of rain. Next weekend should be the start for me.


----------



## esgowen

Spent three hours in the woods this mornin and found nothing not a single one checked the few I left a few days ago still there but no new growth I thought for sure I'd get a few with the warm weather the yesterday ..I might be getting closer to 2 miles walking per mushroom found this week oh well maybe I'll go to range that will make me feel better


----------



## RippinLipp

Went out and checked 2 BTA stands today in the SE.. nothing.. Ill give it a few more days and check again..


----------



## swampbuck

swampbuck said:


> Will be checking S. Crawford tomorrow.



Nothing.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Nothing yet in Wexford co.


----------



## MrJosePetes

Boardman Brookies said:


> It's really close now. The next weeks temperatures look great. Plus a few days of rain. Next weekend should be the start for me.


That early in TC?


----------



## Boardman Brookies

MrJosePetes said:


> That early in TC?


With the temps this warm and the rain today I think we will find a few, not many, blacks this weekend in an early spot I have.


----------



## MrJosePetes

Boardman Brookies said:


> With the temps this warm and the rain today I think we will find a few, not many, blacks this weekend in an early spot I have.


Cool good luck. Let us know how you do.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Ticks are out.


----------



## Oldgrandman

stickbow shooter said:


> Ticks are out.


.....those bastartds! :rant:


----------



## mokwa

Ottawa co. Don't know how to post pics.


----------



## cedarlkDJ

I wish I could find them like my Grandma and Grandpa did!


----------



## Oldgrandman

mokwa said:


> Ottawa co. Don't know how to post pics.


Upload it, one of us will post it for ya. I didn't see any photos from you on the site.


----------



## esgowen

Spent another 2 hrs in the woods today found 4 but still very small


----------



## hypox

I went for a quick look this morning and found a handful - My second time out.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

What part of the state are you in? And what kind of tree is a BTA?



hypox said:


> I went for a quick look this morning and found a handful - My second time out.


----------



## RippinLipp

hypox said:


> I went for a quick look this morning and found a handful - My second time out.


hypox.. I was waiting for you to find some.. gonna check a new piece of land this weekend..


----------



## hypox

[QUOTE=ReallyBigFish;5492895]What part of the state are you in? And what kind of tree is a BTA?[/QUOTE]



Southern Kalamazoo County, and it was by Ash.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE

Allegan co. Looked 1.5 hrs no morels. 1 beefsteak I let live lol.
Ground temp low still will be my theory...


----------



## craigrh13

I'm in Allegan now. I found 1 black about an inch tall in poplars. I'm just hunting poplar stands around here and driving 2 tracks.


----------



## MrJosePetes

rnc9502 said:


> Finally!!!!!
> View attachment 78129


Up north??


----------



## Oldgrandman

MIshroomer said:


> not saying they dont grow where they want, but they're not growing there because there's no food source or they would not be there. and it doesn't have to be trees. morels associate with grasses, and shrubs and i'm sure many other things living or dead. i've picked them in multiflower rose bushes before, and other people find blacks in the middle of a field simply by coincidence just passing through.
> 
> i'm not trying to prove a point here because i don't have the answers. someone asked why their spot dried up, and i offered my perspective.


I get it. The underground part of the mushroom can actually spread out for some distance. Recall that supposed largest living organism (partially in the Western UP?) that is a fungi growing underground for thousands of square miles.

This would explain why I have found morels in a field of lichens hundreds of feet from any upright tree or plant. But they indeed need trees or wood in some way shape or form to feed on. I imagine, not being a mycologist, that this can be long gone subterranean remnants of what was there before. At least this is my understanding of it. 

Maybe I am full of $#!+ but who cares, I just go pick em :evil:


----------



## rnc9502

MrJosePetes said:


> Up north??



Shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## esgowen

Another 3 1/2 hrs of walking today ended up with 91 puts me at 305 ytd we still need more rain and warm weather to really get this season going I've probably spent 20 hrs in the woods so far but finally starting to get some decent numbers


----------



## Wurm Slinger

BUCK/PIKE said:


> maybe the roots being alive is why I found those around dead standing last yr.
> sure is no shortage of dead ash!!! ill check there again just to make sure


From what I have read and subsequently discovered is that living trees, Ash in this case, have roots die from time to time just as limbs do. It is these dying roots that will feed the fungus for a given amount of time. If the whole tree dies then the cycle will end within a year or two.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

Looked for about an hour today in Allegan County.
Only found 6 fresh blacks.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Got a half free today, not sure if it was yours or my spot esgowen, not even sure which one of us found it since you threw me your sack. 

Was 77 altogether for us and weighed 3/4 of a pound. I always figured about 50 to 100 per pound depending on size and this appears to be pretty much inline with that since some were dandy's and some were not...photos of the half free here. Shortest stemmed half free I ever picked! Since we found no false morels (verpa's) it is officially early still and that is good to know.

One of the biggest weighed 12 grams (I've picked way bigger) and a smaller one (not the smallest) weighed 4 grams. This weighing thing is kind of cool. For once I'll know how many I picked in a year by weight. I guess I finally grew up! :lol:


----------



## Sparky23

young half free's sure looks different with no stem, all the early ones are like that, I checked a spot yesterday that is just half free's for the most part and found 4 and they were all about identical to that one, just caps poking out of the ground, virtually no stem. Checked 2 white spots in northern kazoo, and found nothing.


----------



## naterpM-37

Found about 20 or so in the yard today where they normally show up. Getting close!!


----------



## Boardman Brookies

We need rain!


----------



## bigmac

You didn't need rain ...you needed LIGHT!!!!!!
Lol :lol:


----------



## naterpM-37

Need warm weather!


----------



## meeee

Found 25 sat. Benzie county leaves are dry the soil is very moist


----------



## Oldgrandman

naterpM-37 said:


> Found about 20 or so in the yard today where they normally show up. Getting close!!
> View attachment 78189


Well let me be the first to say, grays growing in 2-Paws is not the sign I wanted to see a week before May, especially with little happening elsewhere!

Need both warm weather and rain pretty much across the state!!! And the sooner the better..... :help:


----------



## Sparky23

we picked 26 blacks and a half free yesterday, all very good size, just not a bunch, but was a new spot. Pulled 27 blacks today. Pulled my 4th tick today to, so be carefull they are out.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

Found 64 blacks today in Allegan county, nice sized and some of them were big'uns.
Found while exploring public land I've never been to before. Found one hillside with over 50 in about a 20 ft diameter area. I found these in an oak forest after not finding any in a nearby poplar area.


----------



## craigrh13

I am heading to Allegan in the morning. Hopefully I can beat what I found last week (131) and hopefully my spots didn't get completely raped. The one spot is a real b**** to get to and 4x4 is a must. We will see though.


----------



## brigeton

Crayfish Trapper said:


> Found 64 blacks today in Allegan county, nice sized and some of them were big'uns.
> Found while exploring public land I've never been to before. Found one hillside with over 50 in about a 20 ft diameter area. I found these in an oak forest after not finding any in a nearby poplar area.
> 
> That's pretty good. I've never found any around oak. If I'm looking for new spots I don't even check areas with too many oak.


----------



## craigrh13

Found 454 today. All blacks. All were nice size and some were huge. Allegan county.


----------



## esgowen

craigrh13 said:


> Found 454 today. All blacks. All were nice size and some were huge. Allegan county.


I'd love to see some pics that's more than I've found all year .good job


----------



## esgowen

Just over two hours in the woods last night picked 99 all good sized ones


----------



## Pelican257R

How soon after a good soaker will they pop ?


----------



## DanSS26

Pelican257R said:


> How soon after a good soaker will they pop ?


About a day or three.


----------



## shawnhunts1

Nothing yet in Ogemaw county drier then a popcorn fart. Nothing in the yard. Did see one brain that was it.


----------



## lreigler

Rained all day in Barry county. Should be good to go this weekend


----------



## CHASINEYES

Found two small greys in lapeer county. Should take off after this rain.


----------



## Chad Smith

I found this today while hunting buddy walked right by it.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Lewiston is always behind everyone else, even north of me. I hit 2 spots and zilch, so I plucked some Ramps and made some French Wild Ramp Soup, with Croutons and Baby Swiss.


----------



## RippinLipp

Well the half frees are starting to pop pretty good in the SE.. also found a few small greys..


----------



## CHASINEYES

Found these this evening, all in sunny spots and 10 total. Left them in hopes they grow a bit. One foot in elevation produced nothing, the rain should bring it on.


----------



## hooks-n-arrows

A few Greys today in Ingham county


----------



## Sparky23

Good thing we werent at a black spot i would have been looking down Chad, looking for the right tree cost me a 20 spot On a brighter note after dinner tonight took a shrt walk through a half free spot, and picked up 65 of the biggest freshest half free's i have ever seen, most cap about 2 golf balls in size, some damn near tennis ball sized caps. However this was at one of my best white spots and still found....0


----------



## Chad Smith

I'm not complaining. &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Macjim

Saturday we found three small blacks a little north west of Harrison.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

Just found a patch of 22 blacks near White Cloud. Didn't stay long because we are on our way north to Mesick. Ground is wet in Newaygo county from a lot of rain over the past couple days.


----------



## doughman

I found my first batch of Yellow's yesterday at a favorite location near the Lakes Mall. I picked 40 in a 20 yard spot. Fried them up with a Porthouse steak last night and introduced my two daughters to Morels what a mistake LOL 40 shrooms don't go far when 3 are eating but My oldest daughter is 21 and she wants to go shrooming tonight. I have to say its something special that a 21 year old daughter still wants to do things like this with her dad.

I hope she is better at it than I am though as my eyes are not what they used to be. The spot we are hunting tonight is known for Beef steaks and Blacks so I am pretty excited to say the least. She is a little vervous because I hunted this spot last year and forgot phone and compass and I got very lost as night fall was setting in. Good thing for me I stumbled upon another hunter who was able to lead me out of this thick wood cover lol. Its amazing how easy it is to lose your bearings staring at the ground for a couple hours.Will be prepared tonight.


----------



## marakey14

doughman said:


> I found my first batch of Yellow's yesterday at a favorite location near the Lakes Mall. I picked 40 in a 20 yard spot. Fried them up with a Porthouse steak last night and introduced my two daughters to Morels what a mistake LOL 40 shrooms don't go far when 3 are eating but My oldest daughter is 21 and she wants to go shrooming tonight. I have to say its something special that a 21 year old daughter still wants to do things like this with her dad.
> 
> I hope she is better at it than I am though as my eyes are not what they used to be. The spot we are hunting tonight is known for Beef steaks and Blacks so I am pretty excited to say the least. She is a little vervous because I hunted this spot last year and forgot phone and compass and I got very lost as night fall was setting in. Good thing for me I stumbled upon another hunter who was able to lead me out of this thick wood cover lol. Its amazing how easy it is to lose your bearings staring at the ground for a couple hours.Will be prepared tonight.


Good Luck, but dont eat the Beef steaks, they are POINSONOUS


----------



## discdrag

Anyone finding any in lenawee/hillsdale/jackson counties? I've been looking and finding all kinds of mushrooms but not a single morel this year


----------



## Kennybks

Found 3 last night in my yard. Oakland county nw. Going to check tonight at some spots.


----------



## SteelieArm14

Found 5 last night but left them to grow a little hopefully. Going to check a few other spots today.


----------



## Wandering arrows

Ottawa county today


----------



## Outdoor2daCore

Took my mother out for a few hours today and found about 5 lbs of blacks and one random white in leelanau county, picture attached is about 1/3 of them


----------



## CHASINEYES

Haven't got into searching this year. Almost hit these with the mower Saturday. Around 10 of them growing fresh under my apple trees, lapeer county.


----------



## DanSS26

CHASINEYES said:


> Around 10 of them growing fresh under my apple trees, lapeer county.


Curious, how old are those apple trees? Old and big?


----------



## CHASINEYES

I really don't know, they were here at purchase. Trunks are roughly 8 and 12" dia. with fairly large crowns.


----------



## DanSS26

Thanks, I find a lot in an old overgrown orchard, but the trees are really old and half dead. I am curious how old the apple trees have to be to produce.


----------



## CHASINEYES

Same here with finding morels around old half dead apple trees. One of the two trees sustained some damage the summer before last with that heavy apple crop. One main limb broke. Other than that they are pretty healthy but in need of a good prunning. I have been reluctant to prune them the last few years due too that heavy crop and deer browsed the lower limbs heavily over the winter of 2013/14.


----------



## RippinLipp

2 of my main spots are old over grown apple orchards.. ive noticed half the trees dead the other half still blooms. . They been that way for years..


----------



## Boardman Brookies

I am so pumped up for this coming weekend. We have plenty of rain and warm temps. The next few day will be phenomenal.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

Boardman Brookies said:


> I am so pumped up for this coming weekend. We have plenty of rain and warm temps. The next few day will be phenomenal.


I hear ya. I can't wait to get up to our place and find some morels. Hopefully there is some sunshine in Ogemaw county towards the end of the week.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore

Boardman Brookies said:


> I am so pumped up for this coming weekend. We have plenty of rain and warm temps. The next few day will be phenomenal.



It should be a great weekend, I am going to head back to my black spot I had success on Sunday and try a bunch of my white spots, but it still might be a bit early. I'm hoping for a mixed bag. Good luck as well!!


----------



## tcfishes

I did pretty well today. A little over 2lbs in Washtenaw County.


----------

